# Problem mit Cinema 4D unter Wine (Ubuntu 9.10)



## Jellysheep (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
ich find Ubuntu einfach toll und hab gesehen, dass man unter Wine Cinema 4D laufen lassen kann, und habs einfach mal probiert. 
Funktioniert fast, aber die Ansicht in der Mitte fehlt komplett. 
Weiß jemand, wie ich hinbekomme, dass das funktioniert?


----------



## LarsT (11. Dezember 2009)

Bezüglich deines Problems wäre es nützlich zu wissen welche Cinema 4D Version du nutzt?

Hinsichtlich 3 D Modelling ergibt sich die Frage, schon mal Blender ausprobiert?


----------



## Jellysheep (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze Cinema 4D R11.027 Build F|17117, gibt es da Unterschiede von der Dastellung etc.?


----------



## LarsT (11. Dezember 2009)

Jellysheep, Aussagen das ein Programm mit wine unter Linux läuft, bezieht sich das in vielen Fällen, das eine bestimmte Version des Programmes  mit wine unter Linux läuft.
Zwischen den Versionen eine Programmes kann es immer wieder mal zu Änderungen kommen, mit denen wine nicht klar kommt.

Nun zwischen R11.010 und deiner R11.027 dürfte es eigentlich nicht so große Unterschiede geben,
ändere mal eine Einstellung bei Cinema 4D

"Edit" -> "Preferences" -> "Viewport" -> "Options" = "Software Shading" 

und versuche es erneut.


----------



## Jellysheep (11. Dezember 2009)

Perfekt, danke! 
Die Qualität ist zwar nicht sooo gut, aber das ist ja nur eine Vorschau, und für ein Windows-Programm auf Ubuntu ist das echt cool!


----------

